# How to send a parcel from dubai to europe



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello, I need to send a parcel from Dubai to Czech Republic. Weight 10-15kg. I don't mind about the delivery time so it can take weeks, months. Is there any option, preferably cheap option? Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## Smythy82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dhl!!!


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Smythy82 said:


> Dhl!!!


But DHL charge a lot. The shipment would cost me more then the content of the package. Isn't there any other option? I remember when living in Jakarta there was a service using the sea and rail costing several times less then DHL (took 2 months but I don't mind).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe Aramex could be an option ? They have something called a "value express" option


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

why not just send it through emirates post? would seem the most economical way to me.

Emirates Post


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

OK, thank you for suggestions I'll check Aramex and Emirates Post.


----------



## Moiz052 (May 26, 2014)

keliska said:


> Hello, I need to send a parcel from Dubai to Czech Republic. Weight 10-15kg. I don't mind about the delivery time so it can take weeks, months. Is there any option, preferably cheap option? Thank you for any suggestions!



Hello, I send parcels to uk from dubai from about Dhs 40 per kg. Can find out for you for Czech if you need in future. Please send me an email. Its door to door normally takes around 3-4 working days and much cheaper.


----------



## RamblingReggie (Apr 14, 2014)

Moiz052 said:


> Hello, I send parcels to uk from dubai from about Dhs 40 per kg. Can find out for you for Czech if you need in future. Please send me an email. Its door to door normally takes around 3-4 working days and much cheaper.


Hi Moiz052.!

I don't think I have access to PM's just yet, but I was wondering if you could share your contact (feel free to PM me obv).. I need to get something sent to the US and like the others, Aramex quoted me 2500 dhs or so.! Would be interested to hear other options..

Many Thanks,
Reg..


----------



## Moiz052 (May 26, 2014)

Hello there, I sent a parcel last week for a friend and that costed about 32 per kg for 20kgs. Send me your email address or Tel phone no and we can go from there. or my email add is /snip/

Regards, 
Moiz


----------



## gma222 (Feb 27, 2014)

I know this post is quite old but there is now a price comparison tool for shipping from the UAE. It is called SendCheaper[dot]com

It currently compare 3 shipping companies for parcels & documents from the UAE to the world (and local too).

Good luck,

G


----------

